# Earn a free 1 year membership extension!



## TUGBrian

If you have stayed in any of these resorts recently, if you submit a review I will grant you a free 1 year membership extension.

this applies to existing or expired members, and heck even guests!  ill set you up with a free new membership if you can provide an updated review of any of these resorts below!

also, extra kudos to any member providing details about these particular resorts if they are closed, the name changed or the data is obsolete and needs to be updated/deleted and can provide the updated data etc!  Ill add extra free months on memberships for that as well!

this campaign is going to run all thru Christmas till the end of the year!

can browse these resorts directly with cut/paste below:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG


alphabetical list:


Acadia Smoky Mountain Resort (White Oak Lodge and Resort)Aloha GardensAlto Golf and Country ClubAmadores Beach ClubAnfi Palace MuerrenAtlantic Beach Casino ResortAucanada ClubAvalonAventura Spa Palace - now Hard Rock Riviera Maya!Beachcomber International ResortBigwood CondominiumsBolton Valley ResortBrahma Blue Holistic OasisBreakersBurlington Bay Lakehomes @ Superior ShoresBushman's Nek Berg and Trout ResortCambrils ParkCarambola Beach ResortCaribou Highlands LodgeCarpediem Assisi Living ClubCasa San Felipe HostalCastle Resorts - Kamaole SandsCedar VillageCelebrity Resorts Poconos - ClosedClub DobogomajorClub Hotel TiberiasClub la Costa at Marina DoradaClub la Costa EncantadaClub LakeridgeClub TarahalCold Spring PropertiesCoral At Taino BeachCountry Club Villas at Rio RanchoCourtyard ResortCreole Beach HotelCrowne Plaza Times Square ManhattanDiamond Resorts - Cromer Country ClubDiamond Resorts - Palazzo CatalaniDiamond Resorts - Royal Tenerife Country ClubDiamond Resorts - Sunset Bay Clubupdated - thank you!DikhololoDivi Heritage ResortDomus Volumnia ResidenceDover Watch at Mount SnowDriftwood Worldgate Resort ( Radisson )Eagles at SugarbushEagles Nest TownhousesEast Canyon ResortEast Pines at Alpine BayEstival ParkEvergreen Inn and VillasFerienpark OberallgaeuFiesta Americana Acapulco VillasGeo Group at Guana Bay Beach VillasGeo Group at Pueblo RealGeo Group at Wigamog VillasGeorgian Inn Beach ClubGolden Shores at Playa de Oro ManzanilloGrand Hyatt San Francisco - removed from listings - no timeshare availabilityGrand LodgesGrand Mercure The Vintage - Accor Vacation ClubGrandview Lodge At Fall Creek FallsGreat Links Resorts at Desert CanyonGTC at the Elegance Suite HotelGurney's Inn Resort & Spa - Closed / no longer a timeshareHamaca Coral By HiltonHerods Residence ClubHibiscusHilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Golf Resort and SpaHippocampus Viña del Mar Resort & ClubHotel FiestaHotel NapoleanHotel NashvilleJamaican on the GulfKahlua Beach ClubKinston Manor at FoxwoodKona BillfisherLa Rinconada Santa Fe MorelosLago Vista at Buenaventura LakesLakeview Country ClubLas CasitasLHVC at Lifestyle Crown VillasLodges at Cannon BeachMacdonald Leila Playa ResortMalibu VillageManchester Grand Hyatt San DiegoManhattan NYC AffiniaMarine Cove ResortMarrakech Palm ClubMarriott Residence Inn Gravenhurst Muskoka WharfMeadow Ridge of Door CountyMisty Harbor Resort CondominiumMoosehead Cottage ResortMossy Creek on Sugar MountainMountainside Resort at StoweNorthslope at ShawneeOcean Isle Beach ClubOcean Villas IIPacific Palace Vacation ClubPacific PalmsPhillips Club at Lincoln SquarePlantation House at South Seas ResortQuail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain Lakes - renamed crown resort @ poconosQuality Hill Resort VillasResidenz Mandelgarten DeidesheimRHC/Park Royal CozumelROYAL DECAMERON CLUB CARIBBEANRoyal Decameron Golf, Beach Resort & VillasRoyal Goan Beach Club at MonterioRoyal Host Club at PortofinoRoyal Host Club at Royal Harbour ResortRoyal Host Club/La PazRoyal Lighthouse Villas at Boat LagoonRoyal Private Residence ClubRoyal Victoria SuitesRVC at Hotel Rama CandidasaSaint Tropez CondominiumSanbonaniSandcastle Beach ClubSandpiper Beach ClubSands Villa ResortSea Club IVSeasons at Brunston CastleSilver SeasSmuggler's Cove WestStony Court at Bryce MountainStrand PavilionStreamside at Vail-CedarSunisandsSunraysia ResortSunset Harbor ResortSurrey Vacation ResortTacuari 173Tambor PacificoTaranova-Villas PalmasTaupo Ika NuiThe Aspens and Aspen VillageThe Cabins at Mountain FallsThe Grangefield Oasis ClubThe Islander ResortThe Madeira Regency PalaceThe Quarters at Lake GeorgeThe Reserve at Paradisus Palma RealThe Ridge at SunriverThe Ridge View - A Quintus ResortThe Sanctuary Resort & SpaThe Valley Inn ResortThe WindrifterTristram's LandingVacation Internationale Tahoe TrailVilla Vera Puerto MioVillage Heights Golf ResortVillas at Flying L Guest RanchVintage Landing CondominiumsVistazul Vacation ClubViva Vacation Club at Viva Wyndham Fortuna BeachWaterbury InnWestgate Historic WilliamsburgWestgate Leisure OrlandoWestwind ClubWestwind II ClubWhiski Jack at the Powder's EdgeWIVC La PalomaWyndham Vacation Resorts Perth


----------



## b2bailey

Beachcomber Resort -- Lake Tahoe?


----------



## GrayFal

Gurneys Inn in Montauk NY is no longer a timeshare 
Super Fancy Hotel now.


----------



## TUGBrian

b2bailey said:


> Beachcomber Resort -- Lake Tahoe?


that one in particular is in australia









						Beachcomber International Resort classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Beachcomber International Resort Timeshare Resort in Coolangatta, Queensland User rating  with 1 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian

GrayFal said:


> Gurneys Inn in Montauk NY is no longer a timeshare
> Super Fancy Hotel now.



ty, marked as closed!  extended your membership!


----------



## buzglyd

I stayed at the Manchester Grand Hyatt recently but that is a hotel and not a timeshare.


----------



## GrayFal

Also wanted to mention that this resort, formerly Wyndham’s Bluebeard’s Beach Club, is missing from the Virgin Island review page?
I was there last week for dinner and wanted to update my review from 2016 but can’t find it anymore. 

Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham
St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands
BDC


----------



## Ty1on

I stayed at CLOSED


----------



## TUGBrian

buzglyd said:


> I stayed at the Manchester Grand Hyatt recently but that is a hotel and not a timeshare.


we do list hotels in the database that are available as timeshares or within timeshare systems.  is that the case here?  or is it 100% a hotel now?  if so ill mark it as such!


----------



## TUGBrian

GrayFal said:


> Also wanted to mention that this resort, formerly Wyndham’s Bluebeard’s Beach Club, is missing from the Virgin Island review page?
> I was there last week for dinner and wanted to update my review from 2016 but can’t find it anymore.
> 
> Limetree Beach Resort by Club Wyndham
> St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands
> BDC












						Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort Timeshare Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands User rating 8.83 with 16 reviews




					tug2.com
				




this shows in the st thomas section for me?


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort classified listings | timeshare users group
> 
> 
> Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort Timeshare Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands User rating 8.83 with 16 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows in the st thomas section for me?


I just clicked the link you provided. . It is in St Martin in error


----------



## buzglyd

TUGBrian said:


> we do list hotels in the database that are available as timeshares or within timeshare systems.  is that the case here?  or is it 100% a hotel now?  if so ill mark it as such!



I’ve never seen it in a timeshare system. I stayed as a hotel guest.


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort classified listings | timeshare users group
> 
> 
> Wyndham Limetree Beach Resort Timeshare Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands User rating 8.83 with 16 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows in the st thomas section for me?


And the Ritz Carlton St Thomas is also in St Martin section


----------



## GrayFal

GrayFal said:


> And the Ritz Carlton St Thomas is also in St Martin section


And Wyndham st Thomas Margaritaville


----------



## TUGBrian

GrayFal said:


> I just clicked the link you provided. . It is in St Martin in error


changed that


----------



## TUGBrian

interesting, wonder if someone split off the st maartin one from st thomas....as there is no longer a label for st thomas itself vs just "virgin islands".  ill have to get that updated to read US virgin islands to include st thomas/john/croix


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> interesting, wonder if someone split off the st maartin one from st thomas....as there is no longer a label for st thomas itself vs just "virgin islands".  ill have to get that updated to read US virgin islands to include st thomas/john/croix


Virgin island page includes BVI resorts as well.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah, well lets just stick with virgin islands then!  think tortola is really the only island on BVI with a timeshare aye?


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> ah, well lets just stick with virgin islands then!  think tortola is really the only island on BVI with a timeshare aye?


Yes, and I don't even know if Long Bay? Is reopened after the 2017 hurricane. 
The three STT resorts just need to be moved from STX


----------



## TUGBrian

they should be moved, but it may take time for to db to refresh all the tables and rebuild those lists etc.


----------



## dioxide45

I think some of these are hotels where they, at times, deposit inventory into II for getaways or exchange. Marriott Residence Inn Gravenhurst Muskoka Wharf is an example of this.


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> they should be moved, but it may take time for to db to refresh all the tables and rebuild those lists etc.


No rush. Just glad they aren't gone.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I think some of these are hotels where they, at times, deposit inventory into II for getaways or exchange. Marriott Residence Inn Gravenhurst Muskoka Wharf is an example of this.


that could be the case with many of these, as its just a first round of resorts that have not been reviewed in many moons.  I hope to clean up a good bit of the database with help from the community!


----------



## TUGBrian

added 80 more to improve selection!


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> added 80 more to improve selection!


Would it be possible to list them alphabetically?


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm, i should be able to, let me put them in an excel table first.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes actually!  edited first post to show them alphabetically


----------



## dandjane1

*Brian,
My review of DRI's Daytona Beach Regency was acknowledged - will my membership be lengthened for a year?
Thanx,
dandjane1*


----------



## TUGBrian

dandjane1 said:


> *Brian,
> My review of DRI's Daytona Beach Regency was acknowledged - will my membership be lengthened for a year?
> Thanx,
> dandjane1*


Done!  Thank you for a review updating this resort from 10 years ago!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated aventura palace which is now the hard rock hotel riviera maya!


----------



## Seadog13

TUGBrian said:


> If you have stayed in any of these resorts recently, if you submit a review I will grant you a free 1 year membership extension.
> 
> this applies to existing or expired members, and heck even guests!  ill set you up with a free new membership if you can provide an updated review of any of these resorts below!
> 
> also, extra kudos to any member providing details about these particular resorts if they are closed, the name changed or the data is obsolete and needs to be updated/deleted and can provide the updated data etc!  Ill add extra free months on memberships for that as well!
> 
> this campaign is going to run all thru Christmas till the end of the year!
> 
> can browse these resorts directly with cut/paste below:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG
> 
> 
> alphabetical list:
> 
> 
> Acadia Smoky Mountain Resort (White Oak Lodge and Resort)Aloha GardensAlto Golf and Country ClubAmadores Beach ClubAnfi Palace MuerrenAtlantic Beach Casino ResortAucanada ClubAvalonAventura Spa Palace - now Hard Rock Riviera Maya!Beachcomber International ResortBigwood CondominiumsBolton Valley ResortBrahma Blue Holistic OasisBreakersBurlington Bay Lakehomes @ Superior ShoresBushman's Nek Berg and Trout ResortCambrils ParkCarambola Beach ResortCaribou Highlands LodgeCarpediem Assisi Living ClubCasa San Felipe HostalCastle Resorts - Kamaole SandsCedar VillageCelebrity Resorts PoconosClub DobogomajorClub Hotel TiberiasClub la Costa at Marina DoradaClub la Costa EncantadaClub LakeridgeClub TarahalCold Spring PropertiesCoral At Taino BeachCountry Club Villas at Rio RanchoCourtyard ResortCreole Beach HotelCrowne Plaza Times Square ManhattanDiamond Resorts - Cromer Country ClubDiamond Resorts - Palazzo CatalaniDiamond Resorts - Royal Tenerife Country ClubDiamond Resorts - Sunset Bay Clubupdated - thank you!DikhololoDivi Heritage ResortDomus Volumnia ResidenceDover Watch at Mount SnowDriftwood Worldgate Resort ( Radisson )Eagles at SugarbushEagles Nest TownhousesEast Canyon ResortEast Pines at Alpine BayEstival ParkEvergreen Inn and VillasFerienpark OberallgaeuFiesta Americana Acapulco VillasGeo Group at Guana Bay Beach VillasGeo Group at Pueblo RealGeo Group at Wigamog VillasGeorgian Inn Beach ClubGolden Shores at Playa de Oro ManzanilloGrand Hyatt San FranciscoGrand LodgesGrand Mercure The Vintage - Accor Vacation ClubGrandview Lodge At Fall Creek FallsGreat Links Resorts at Desert CanyonGTC at the Elegance Suite HotelGurney's Inn Resort & Spa - Closed / no longer a timeshareHamaca Coral By HiltonHerods Residence ClubHibiscusHilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Golf Resort and SpaHippocampus Viña del Mar Resort & ClubHotel FiestaHotel NapoleanHotel NashvilleJamaican on the GulfKahlua Beach ClubKinston Manor at FoxwoodKona BillfisherLa Rinconada Santa Fe MorelosLago Vista at Buenaventura LakesLakeview Country ClubLas CasitasLHVC at Lifestyle Crown VillasLodges at Cannon BeachMacdonald Leila Playa ResortMalibu VillageManchester Grand HyattManhattan NYC AffiniaMarine Cove ResortMarrakech Palm ClubMarriott Residence Inn Gravenhurst Muskoka WharfMeadow Ridge of Door CountyMisty Harbor Resort CondominiumMoosehead Cottage ResortMossy Creek on Sugar MountainMountainside Resort at StoweNorthslope at ShawneeOcean Isle Beach ClubOcean Villas IIPacific Palace Vacation ClubPacific PalmsPhillips Club at Lincoln SquarePlantation House at South Seas ResortQuail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain LakesQuality Hill Resort VillasResidenz Mandelgarten DeidesheimRHC/Park Royal CozumelROYAL DECAMERON CLUB CARIBBEANRoyal Decameron Golf, Beach Resort & VillasRoyal Goan Beach Club at MonterioRoyal Host Club at PortofinoRoyal Host Club at Royal Harbour ResortRoyal Host Club/La PazRoyal Lighthouse Villas at Boat LagoonRoyal Private Residence ClubRoyal Victoria SuitesRVC at Hotel Rama CandidasaSaint Tropez CondominiumSanbonaniSandcastle Beach ClubSandpiper Beach ClubSands Villa ResortSea Club IVSeasons at Brunston CastleSilver SeasSmuggler's Cove WestStony Court at Bryce MountainStrand PavilionStreamside at Vail-CedarSunisandsSunraysia ResortSunset Harbor ResortSurrey Vacation ResortTacuari 173Tambor PacificoTaranova-Villas PalmasTaupo Ika NuiThe Aspens and Aspen VillageThe Cabins at Mountain FallsThe Grangefield Oasis ClubThe Islander ResortThe Madeira Regency PalaceThe Quarters at Lake GeorgeThe Reserve at Paradisus Palma RealThe Ridge at SunriverThe Ridge View - A Quintus ResortThe Sanctuary Resort & SpaThe Valley Inn ResortThe WindrifterTristram's LandingVacation Internationale Tahoe TrailVilla Vera Puerto MioVillage Heights Golf ResortVillas at Flying L Guest RanchVintage Landing CondominiumsVistazul Vacation ClubViva Vacation Club at Viva Wyndham Fortuna BeachWaterbury InnWestgate Historic WilliamsburgWestgate Leisure OrlandoWestwind ClubWestwind II ClubWhiski Jack at the Powder's EdgeWIVC La PalomaWyndham Vacation Resorts Perth


Avalon in Cancun was sold and is now Hotel NYX Cancun.  They are not selling new timeshares and existing owners can get out for the asking.  They have done a great job remodeling the property.


----------



## CKMason

I have been doing some messing around to get my timeshare information into one place into a table in Word, with the focus on US, including Puerto Rico and US Virgin Islands] and Canada. So when this list popped up on TUG, I just couldn’t resist. I added location information for the entire list as well as the RCI and II codes as provided in TUG—or if I had more, from my table. In addition, I tried to locate more information if the resorts were not in the RCI or II online directories. The information about US and Canadian resorts is pretty dependable; the information about resorts outside of the US and Canada more sketchy and may need to be checked more thoroughly. I can provide more information about where I found the information listed for the US and Canada if needed.

NOTE: When I say “closed”, I mean that there appears to be no timeshare exchanges; often the resorts live on in other ways.

Here are the resorts I think are closed [see notes in PDF file]:

Avalon –already reported
Carambola Beach Resort
Cedar Village
Celebrity Resorts Poconos
Eagles Nest Townhouses
Great Links Resorts at Desert Canyon
Gurney's Inn Resort & Spa Reported in https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/bankrupt-closed-timeshare-resorts.223720/
Kinston Manor at Foxwood
Lago Vista at Buenaventura Lakes https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/bankrupt-closed-timeshare-resorts.223720/page-4#post-2579731
Northslope at Shawnee
The Islander Resort
The Madeira Regency Palace
Here are the resorts that may be closed but someone more versed than I am about them may want to check further: For further information see notes in PDF file]

Alpin Palace Muerren RCI Disclosure Guide [2009/2010] last listing. See also below
Brahma Blue Holistic Oasis
Castle Resorts - Kamaole Sands
Club la Costa at Marina Dorada
Coral At Taino Beach
Crowne Plaza Times Square Manhattan
Divi Heritage Resort 4034- no longer listed on Divi Resorts website
East Pines at Alpine Bay: It appears that the other Alpine Bay timeshares are also CLOSED or on the verge of doing so: 2134 Dogwood Hills at Alpine Bay and 0920 The Pines at Alpine Bay. I can’t get clarity on this as they are no longer in RCI; supposed to exchange through 7 Across, but the web link at 7 Across leads to a broken web site for Crown Resorts. They are not listed on the Crown Resorts home page. See Excel spreadsheet for notes; I can supply more
Grand Hyatt San Francisco
GTC at the Elegance Suite Hotel
Hilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Golf Resort and Spa
Hotel Napolean
Lakeview Country Club not sure about status of this resort
Manchester Grand Hyatt
Royal Host Club/La Paz
Royal Private Residence Club
Tambor Pacifico
The Sanctuary Resort & Spa
Vistazul Vacation Club

Here are some items which might need to be corrected in the TUG review database; I did not include changes of names which are in the Excel spreadsheet nor the additional RCI and/or II ID codes I found.

Amadores Beach Club: not in TUG review list;
Anfi Palace Muerren: is this Alpin Palace Muerren in Switzerland? If so, RCI Disclosure Guide [2009/2010] last listing; not in TUG review list; CLOSED?
Aventura Spa Palace name change to Hard Rock Hotel Riviera Maya Heaven _already caught_
Burlington Bay Lakehomes @ Superior Shores: May want to merge this with Superior Shores
Bushman's Nek Berg and Trout Resort TUG location differs from RCI’s
Casa San Felipe Hostal now Villas San Felipe  (#RB32) see notes in spreadsheet
Club la Costa Encantada no longer in RCI [A434] but still in II online directory
Country Club Villas at Rio Rancho no longer trades through RCI or II, but does trade through DAE and Trading Places; only 2 timeshare units
Diamond Resorts - Palazzo Catalani note different address from one in TUG reviews
Driftwood Worldgate Resort ( Radisson ) RCI lists as Driftwood Worldgate Resort; The website provided by RCI leads to Radisson Hotels, but this resort is not on their Orlando list. The resort became a Park Inn [managed by Radisson} and then a Days Hotel by Wyndham Celebration
Hippocampus Viña del Mar Resort & Club Not in the TUG Reviews
Manchester Grand Hyatt RCI Platinum; was the Affinia Hotel until 2018; now The Stewart Hotel. ? does RCI still offer rentals or access via Platinum membership?
Marrakech Palm Club not in TUG review list
Marriott Residence Inn Gravenhurst Muskoka Wharf see notes; I suspect that there are still possible exchanges from the fractional ownerships in the Residence Inn; also city is spelled wrong in TUG reviews
Ocean Isle Beach Club not in TUG review list
Phillips Club at Lincoln Square Not sure if this should be in the TUG review section; it was a direct exchange through Four Seasons fractional ownership; “trades” via Elite Alliance
Royal Decameron Golf, Beach Resort & Villas; note change of town
Royal Host Club at Royal Harbour Resort now RCI 3982 Royal Harbour Resort, The; 3983 no longer used
RVC at Hotel Rama Candidasa no TUG review listing
Sanbonani no TUG review listing
The Ridge View - A Quintus Resort November 2019 Holiday Inn Club Vacations acquired The Ridge Tahoe, The Ridge Pointe, The Ridge View and The Ridge Crest; in late 2020 the entire resort will be branded as Holiday Inn Club Vacations Tahoe Ridge Resort and begin operating as one resort; no longer a Quintus Resort


----------



## TUGBrian

holy smokes, thats amazing!  let me see if i can start incorporating these!  WOW!

i can certainly provide you with more resorts that need updating/reviews if you have a larger list!   these for now are just the ones that havent really seen anything in the last 10 plus years.

the closed ones arent really hurting anything for now as noone is likely looking for information on them etc, so if you want to focus on ones that need name changes etc, that would be a much bigger impact to cleaning things up and helping ensure people can find the correct resorts within TUG!


----------



## EvelynK72

Here's another resort that is closed, but not on your list:  *Hawk's Nest resort in Marathon, FL*.  It was severely damaged by Hurricane Irma in 2017 and has been closed ever since.  According to one owner's website, the owners recently voted to terminate the resort and sell the assets.  Here is a link to that website:  Hawk's Nest Terminated

We've traded into that resort several times over the years and we're sad to see that this timeshare appears to be gone for good.  It will be interesting to see what replaces it since its location at the base of 7 Mile Bridge is a prime location.


----------



## TUGBrian

hawks nest has a review within the past few years, thus it would not make this list.

am sorry to hear that it closed completely   ill mark it as such on the review page


----------



## TUGBrian

also note that the list above is not at all an exhaustive list of resorts, just ones that havent seen any updates in 10 or more years.


----------



## CKMason

Did you get my PDF file? I put the information into an Excel worksheet but had a dickens of a time getting it to convert to PDF because the notes field was too wide. Maybe I should send you the Excel file directly?

As for the closed resorts, it might be helpful to put "CLOSED" after their names in the review file. That way people will know the status. I have noted a few classified ads in the past, for instance and not necessarily in the TUG for sales area, for closed resorts. Also we all will know why there aren't more recent reviews.

I would be glad to work on helping clean up the information as long as it is confined to US and Canadian resorts. I have noticed special rules about naming [for instance often starting the name with the name of the club] I probably should know about these. The cleaner the review files are, the better for all of us.


----------



## TUGBrian

I certainly dont mind adding the closed tag to any closed resort on the review page!

i saw the pdf this morning but have not yet gotten a chance to open it, will do so later today!  thank you!


----------



## wackymother

Quail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain Lakes (2071) is now Crown Resorts at the Poconos. I could write a review if you like, but in the past I've had trouble getting reviews to post.


----------



## wackymother

Celebrity Resorts Poconos is closed.


----------



## b2bailey

Manchester Grand Hyatt RCI Platinum; was the Affinia Hotel until 2018; now The Stewart Hotel. ? does RCI still offer rentals or access via Platinum membership?

Confused by this entry.
I am familiar with Manchester Grand Hyatt in San Diego. Is there another?


----------



## b2bailey

Grand Hyatt San Francisco -- I doubt this will ever appear again as an exchange. Thinking I will start a post on similar subject..


----------



## TUGBrian

wackymother said:


> Quail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain Lakes (2071) is now Crown Resorts at the Poconos. I could write a review if you like, but in the past I've had trouble getting reviews to post.



what issues have you had in the past?  the only issue that should exist now is if it takes longer than 1 hour to complete the review (and we have a countdown timer).

if its an extremely long review we always suggest typing it in an email to yourself and then you can simply copy/paste the bulk of the review right into the review form and submit it instantly.


----------



## TUGBrian

wackymother said:


> Quail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain Lakes (2071) is now Crown Resorts at the Poconos. I could write a review if you like, but in the past I've had trouble getting reviews to post.


updated the name/website/details, thank you!









						Crown Resorts at the Poconos classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Crown Resorts at the Poconos Timeshare Resort in Drums, PA User rating 3.83 with 8 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian

b2bailey said:


> Manchester Grand Hyatt RCI Platinum; was the Affinia Hotel until 2018; now The Stewart Hotel. ? does RCI still offer rentals or access via Platinum membership?
> 
> Confused by this entry.
> I am familiar with Manchester Grand Hyatt in San Diego. Is there another?



yes, updated the name to reflect san diego









						Manchester Grand Hyatt San Diego classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Manchester Grand Hyatt San Diego Timeshare Resort in San Diego, CA User rating  with 1 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian

b2bailey said:


> Grand Hyatt San Francisco -- I doubt this will ever appear again as an exchange. Thinking I will start a post on similar subject..



removed from active listings, ty


----------



## TUGBrian

wackymother said:


> Quail Hollow Village at Beech Mountain Lakes (2071) is now Crown Resorts at the Poconos. I could write a review if you like, but in the past I've had trouble getting reviews to post.



renewed your expired membership so you can log in now!


----------



## b2bailey

TUGBrian said:


> yes, updated the name to reflect san diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester Grand Hyatt San Diego classified listings | timeshare users group
> 
> 
> Manchester Grand Hyatt San Diego Timeshare Resort in San Diego, CA User rating  with 1 reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.com


I'm thinking it's been Hyatt Manchester as long as I can remember -- the Affinia comment is incorrect.


----------



## daphnehanson

Hi there,  We have recently stayed at Royal Victoria Suites in Victoria British Columbia.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom.  It has been completely remodelled and reopened due a fire (after 2 years of renos)   and is quite nice inside.  The 2 bedroom has a large loft bed and another enclosed bedroom.  I cant remember if the larger room was a King but I think so.  It was quite nice.  It is close to the downtown area and walkable to the harbour and downtown area.  Due to its down town location, the parking is an issue. You can find parking on the street at night but have to move your car early or you will get a ticket.  The other option provided is having your car parked at a local hotel kitty corner for a fee of $20 Canadian a night.  That was worth it for peace of mind. Victoria is a beautiful city with lots of local beautiful beaches, especially in the Oak Bay area which is the more expensive part of Victoria.  If you are a cyclist , you will enjoy the trails there as well. 

Royal Victoria suites does not have a bathtub in the newly renovated rooms.  It does not have a hot tub or pool either, just fyi.

It is a lovely remodel now.


----------



## TUGBrian

if you wish to submit a review it will earn you a 1 year membership extension!









						Royal Victoria Suites classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Royal Victoria Suites Timeshare Resort in Victoria, British Columbia User rating  with 8 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## swditz

Hi Brian
Stayed at and reviewed Westgate leisure resorts a few weeks ago.


----------



## TUGBrian

swditz said:


> Hi Brian
> Stayed at and reviewed Westgate leisure resorts a few weeks ago.


shoot me an email at tugadmin@tug2.net and ill verify and get you sorted!


----------



## swditz

TUGBrian said:


> shoot me an email at tugadmin@tug2.net and ill verify and get you sorted!


Sent you an email


----------



## pedro47

The list is very long and the resort reviews need to be updated.


----------



## rapmarks

my husband fell four days after our timeshare trip, never had a chance to sit down and concentrate on a review


----------



## wackymother

I could do a review of Club Ocean Villas II in Ocean City, MD, which is on the list as Ocean Villas II. There is a fairly recent review, but it's very short. Could I get another year extension for a review of that one?


----------



## TUGBrian

it would not earn a year extension if someone has already submitted a recent review, or if the review was only one or two lines no.


----------



## wackymother

TUGBrian said:


> it would not earn a year extension if someone has already submitted a recent review, or if the review was only one or two lines no.



Mine would be long and full of intriguing detail!  The recent one that's there is recent, but it's very, very short.


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, well it would earn an extension either way, perhaps not a full year but ill look into it depending on the previous review.

on average though, I dont generally award membership extensions for "great resort, would stay again!" or similar!


----------



## JPATLA

West gate Orlando. It was ok. 3 stars.


----------



## TUGBrian

a rating of 3 would be an absolute dump by TUG standards!


----------



## lauramiddl

Hi Brian

I was wondering how the rewards work. I recently submitted two reviews to resorts that had “tug award available” (or some similar language). Do those qualify to extend my membership?  No biggie if not, I had never done a review before but now will since I find them so helpful in making my own plans. I have a hard time assigning a 1-10 number to my stay (someone’s “8” is another tuggers “5”), but clearly have no issue with the words


----------



## TUGBrian

if you email me at tugadmin@tug2.net ill look into it tomorrow morning!


----------



## jfarlam

I was surprised to see Ocean Villas II on your list of older lost resorts needing reviews.  I have been a resale owner  there of six weeks since about 1990 and currently still have 5 weeks.  I was there in May, 2022. For those who are interested the resort was built about 40 years ago by an accountant/developer from out of town.  Within a few years there were allegations that good prime weeks were being oversold to multiple owners.  Board members, regulators and local marginal realtor Marvin Beard (who wasn't the country bumpkin he played but a retired Pulitzer Prize winning writer) worked together to reach a resolution to save the property. Regulators reached a settlement with the developer and Marvin soon had resold enough weeks to make the resort viable and there was no looking back.
The resort was never intended to be luxurious but was more of a beach house offering.   The units are absurd.  Equally split between 2 bedroom oceanfront and 3 bedroom oceanfront all are 1400 square feet with several having another 1000 feet of lania.  When RCI used to work very well we traded these units for the Caribbean, England and the south of France. 
Its Very oceanfront.  Twenty years ago a storm took our oceanfront pool and deck which fell into the ocean.  Then ten years ago a storm took all of our dune and beach and the ocean lashed at the footings of the oceanfront building. It was closed for a while until push sand and ultimately multi million dollar beach nourishment made it safe again.  Each time we lost some owners.
A couple of years ago local authorities noted the handrails on stairs and balconies had corroded to an unsafe state and a special assessment resulted in great new ones but we lost some more owners.  Our long term manager was also nearly killed in a horrible car accident.  The resort ultimately turned to a professional resort management company.
Ocean Villas II is still there right in the middle of the incredibly popular North Carolina Outer Banks in Nags Head.  We've survived multiple hits that each could have taken down other resorts.  The management company has used the COVID low occupancy to upgrade the units and as far as we know we're still viable.  It might be the best 3 bedroom oceanfront resort you can still buy for $1000 right on the North Carolina Outer Banks. Give it a look.


----------



## TUGBrian

if you submit the review from your may 22 stay, itll earn you a free 1 year TUG renewal!


----------



## DaveNV

Hi Brian.  Is the extension only for older resorts that need newer reviews?  What about new places? I submitted that extensive review of the new WorldMark Moab resort, with more than 30 images attached. Is that worth anything?

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sweet, I just submitted a review for the Hyatt Beach House and that resort had a review award next to it stating I would get a 6 month TUG membership extension.  @TUGBrian, I just want to say Thank You, this is so nice that you do this...

I love reading reviews so I know where next to travel to....


----------



## Sandy VDH

I was trying to put in a review for Worldmark Marble Falls and I don't know what happened but the screen closed.  If it tries to post it just reject it I was not done editing the review. 

I am going back again in 2 weeks I will put in a combined review of the two visits.  This resort is listed for Reward Review.  Unfortunately I have provided 3 of the 4 reviews already completed for this resort.


----------



## TUGBrian

i find if you are typing a long review and or you are making alot of changes.  just type the review content into an email to yourself!

you should be able to access the draft of your email over and over until its done.  then its as easy as cutting/pasting into the review screen.


----------



## TUGBrian

to make this much easier, members should now see a notification when they log into https://tug2.com about resorts they have listed they own that qualify for this 1 year extension bonus as an incentive to update some of these resorts, as well as go along with my latest trend of giving away free stuff to those who help make TUG better!

the notification should appear at the top of your dashboard listing which resort you own at that needs a review!  check it out next time you log in!










						The Very First Timeshare Website | Sell your Timeshare Today
					

Timeshare Resort Ratings Reviews & Advice from Timeshare Owners Like You! Providing the Truth about Timeshares Since 1993  Sell Rent or Exchange your Timeshare Today




					tug2.com


----------



## TheHolleys87

TUGBrian said:


> to make this much easier, members should now see a notification when they log into https://tug2.com about resorts they have listed they own that qualify for this 1 year extension bonus as an incentive to update some of these resorts, as well as go along with my latest trend of giving away free stuff to those who help make TUG better!
> 
> the notification should appear at the top of your dashboard listing which resort you own at that needs a review!  check it out next time you log in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Very First Timeshare Website | Sell your Timeshare Today
> 
> 
> Timeshare Resort Ratings Reviews & Advice from Timeshare Owners Like You! Providing the Truth about Timeshares Since 1993  Sell Rent or Exchange your Timeshare Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.com


So, if there’s no such notification, then the TS I own are up to date with reviews?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> to make this much easier, members should now see a notification when they log into https://tug2.com about resorts they have listed they own that qualify for this 1 year extension bonus as an incentive to update some of these resorts, as well as go along with my latest trend of giving away free stuff to those who help make TUG better!
> 
> the notification should appear at the top of your dashboard listing which resort you own at that needs a review!  check it out next time you log in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Very First Timeshare Website | Sell your Timeshare Today
> 
> 
> Timeshare Resort Ratings Reviews & Advice from Timeshare Owners Like You! Providing the Truth about Timeshares Since 1993  Sell Rent or Exchange your Timeshare Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.com


@TUGBrian , if I exchange into a resort that has a orange Review Award next to it, would that qualify if I do a detailed review of the resort or is it only for the ones I own?  thanks so much


----------



## TUGBrian

nono, those still qualify for review credits absolutely!

not just limited to ones you own!  the new message when you log in however will only display if its a resort you listed you own etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

TheHolleys87 said:


> So, if there’s no such notification, then the TS I own are up to date with reviews?


the new notifications only show for resorts with REALLY old reviews right now, i think I put it at 5 years or something really far out as a test (and to reward those reviews with a full year).

this seems to be successful, so ill work on having another display for resorts that havent been reviewed in 6mo or more etc and would qualify for a 6mo extension!


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> the new notifications only show for resorts with REALLY old reviews right now, i think I put it at 5 years or something really far out as a test (and to reward those reviews with a full year).
> 
> this seems to be successful, so ill work on having another display for resorts that havent been reviewed in 6mo or more etc and would qualify for a 6mo extension!


I don't see a place to list the resort(s) I own on that side of TUG.  I have them listed here in the forum side but not the tug2 side.


----------



## TUGBrian

it is an item that is completed when you originally create your TUG membership, although some of you may have created that before the new system (say prior to 2010 or so).

however you can still edit your ownership list as its now called the "watch list" within the member dashboard.

you can add or remove resorts from this list, as well as indicate you are an owner or are just interested in being notified when new reviews or ads are submitted!


----------



## TUGBrian

uploaded a new look for the review pages, can submit a review directly from the resort page now and is a bit more streamlined!





after a bit of testing with this, will also incorporate the same for posting a classified and wish listing right from the resort page directly!


----------



## northwoodsgal

Would a review of Aspen Townhomes in Red Lodge, MT qualify for a 1 year extension? Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

it would yes!


----------



## TUGBrian

northwoodsgal said:


> Would a review of Aspen Townhomes in Red Lodge, MT qualify for a 1 year extension? Thanks.


very nice review!  thank you!


----------

